# Armour with no Arcane Spell Failure



## Minosis (Jul 18, 2005)

Is there such a thing as armour with no arcane spell failure that I could then enchant?


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 18, 2005)

I think you could enchant Bracers of Armor, technically.


----------



## LordBOB (Jul 18, 2005)

the only item i found with the lowest arcane spell failure chance and 10%  " Mithral Shirt"


----------



## Rkhet (Jul 18, 2005)

A suit of Thistledown padded armor (Races of Wild) has 0%.  Only costs +250gp, too.  Armor check penalty goes up by 1.

Leafweave (same place): 0%, max dex +1, AC penalty reduced by 2.  +740gp.


----------



## dvvega (Jul 18, 2005)

There is a +1 enhancement called Twighlight that reduces arcane failure by 10%.

I think it was in Complete Divine.

D


----------



## Minosis (Jul 18, 2005)

*Armour with no arcane spell failure*

Is there armour,even ac +0 thathad no arcane spell failure.  I want it to be enchanted.


----------



## mzsylver (Jul 18, 2005)

*Exalted Brokenness*

Word. Check out the Twilight armor enhancement from the Book of Exalted Deeds. Armor so enchanted has arcane spell failure reduce by 10%. And it is only a +1 bonus?!?


----------



## mzsylver (Jul 18, 2005)

*Twilight*



			
				dvvega said:
			
		

> There is a +1 enhancement called Twighlight that reduces arcane failure by 10%.
> 
> I think it was in Complete Divine.
> 
> D




Book of Exalted Deeds.

Oh ya, baby.


----------



## Minosis (Jul 18, 2005)

I actually found the answer to my own question yesterday.  So for those of you interested, fey made (DMG II) padded, +500 reduces arcane spell failure by 5% which is all padded has.  It does some other things too, but the key is armour that can be enchanted with no arcane spell failure.


----------



## Gruns (Jul 18, 2005)

*Mithril Buckler*

Nobody's mentioned a Mithril Buckler yet, so I will. (Which technically isn't Armor but is enchantable, 0% Spell Failure, AC.)
Later!
Gruns


----------



## dedicated (Jul 18, 2005)

If you're playing in Faerun I think bondleaf can be enchanted


----------



## interwyrm (Jul 18, 2005)

Masterwork Clothes can't be enchanted?


----------



## Eldragon (Jul 18, 2005)

Nothing in the rules that prevents clothing to be treated at +0 armor. Most of the time you are better off with a wonderous item however.


----------



## IcyCool (Jul 18, 2005)

Minosis said:
			
		

> Is there armour,even ac +0 thathad no arcane spell failure.  I want it to be enchanted.




Did you see the people who posted?  They mentioned a couple of 0% spell failure armors.


----------



## Stalker0 (Jul 19, 2005)

Regular masterwork clothes can be enchanted...that's how the monks do it with style


----------

